# Sausage logs.



## mdboatbum (Aug 22, 2015)

There are a couple Amish markets around here that make several varieties of dough wrapped hot dogs or sausages. They are absolutely delicious! Trouble is both markets are quite a hike from my house, and when you get there the lines are incredibly long for the sausage stand. Plus they're pretty expensive for what they are. 
So the other night we had pizza. I had some dough left over, so the next night I made some sausage logs. Just rolled the dough out to about an eighth of an inch, sprinkled some shredded mozzarella and rolled up a smoked sausage. Then brushed liberally with melted butter and baked at 425° for 22-25 minutes, just till they turn golden brown. Then remove from the oven, brush with butter again and I sprinkled se Hawaiian Black Sea salt on them. Just like from the market!!












image.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Aug 22, 2015


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow they look awesome.  You need to take more pics.

Points for this.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 22, 2015)

Pizza dog !!!!    Good one Bum.....   I like it.....  Thumbs Up ...  Thumbs Up


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks for the point cfarmer and thanks Dave. They were stupid easy but really good. Basically just a pig in a blanket but the butter really knocks it out of the park. Not something you should eat every day, but worth an occasional extra cholesterol pill. [emoji]128516[/emoji]


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 22, 2015)

And sorry about the lack of photos. I wasn't planning on posting anything about this. It was just a quick dinner. They were so good I took a pic of the last half of the last one.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 22, 2015)

Mdboatbum said:


> There are a couple Amish markets around here that make several varieties of dough wrapped hot dogs or sausages. They are absolutely delicious! Trouble is both markets are quite a hike from my house, and when you get there the lines are incredibly long for the sausage stand. Plus they're pretty expensive for what they are.
> So the other night we had pizza. I had some dough left over, so the next night I made some sausage logs. Just rolled the dough out to about an eighth of an inch, sprinkled some shredded mozzarella and rolled up a smoked sausage. Then brushed liberally with melted butter and baked at 425° for 22-25 minutes, just till they turn golden brown. Then remove from the oven, brush with butter again and I sprinkled se Hawaiian Black Sea salt on them. Just like from the market!!
> 
> 
> ...


Kind of like a working man's beef Wellington........

Looks good man.


----------



## b-one (Aug 22, 2015)

Looks great! I'll take a few for dinner!


----------



## stovebolt (Aug 26, 2015)

That does look good.  I will have to try that. Thanks for posting.

Chuck


----------



## tropics (Aug 26, 2015)

Mdb How can you go wrong with that combo,Pizza & Sausage

Richie


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks for the point Richie! It probably woulda been good with some pizza sauce, but since we'd had pizza the night before we just had mustard. It's a really fun and delicious way to use up extra pizza dough.


----------



## worktogthr (Aug 26, 2015)

That looks awesome!  Pizza dough with any kind of filling is always delicious.  brushing it with butter, now that is genius!


----------



## disco (Aug 27, 2015)

You sir are a genius! Points!

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 27, 2015)

Looks good MD! Reminds me of pepperoni rolls from West Virginia. They make hoagie roll dough and place the pepperoni in the dough and shape it into a hoagie and bake it.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 28, 2015)

Disco said:


> You sir are a genius! Points!
> 
> Disco


Not hardly, but it was tasty!! Thanks 




dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks good MD! Reminds me of pepperoni rolls from West Virginia. They make hoagie roll dough and place the pepperoni in the dough and shape it into a hoagie and bake it.


Funny I was torn between making pepperoni rolls or sausage logs. Good friend of ours will drive 3 hours just to get pepperoni rolls fresh. 




worktogthr said:


> That looks awesome!  Pizza dough with any kind of filling is always delicious.  brushing it with butter, now that is genius!


Thanks but I can't the credit. The fine Amish folks thought of adding all the butter. I just happen to agree with them!


----------



## vstyn (Sep 23, 2016)

does the sausage have to be cooked before rolling


----------



## crankybuzzard (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm in for a point as well!  

We don't make pizza dough often, but we will try this soon!  

@vstyn, I would say yes, the sausage link is precooked.


----------



## sauced (Sep 27, 2016)

Yes they are good.

But here in NJ, most pizza joints sell them as sausage rolls. They are filled with peppers and onions and a little sauce. Also done with chicken, or eggplant.


----------



## sveanooo (May 11, 2017)

looks good, I'll wanna try this one


----------

